# An actual site?



## Hyarion (Mar 30, 2003)

Why not TOLKIENFORUM create a website to go with their fabulous forum. I think the site could help bring in more information for the people who are "anti-forum" types. I love to see beautifully done websites with an amazing forum, but just a forum is just half the expectation.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

its sounds like a good idea, the best person to speek to is Webmaster, as its his forum, though a Mod may also serfice, im not sure who the Uber Mod is at the moment, so PM one and ask...

Thôl


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 30, 2003)

There is a Site also owned by the WM of this forum. It is called *the*lordoftherings.com

TheTolkienForum was created by the WM of the above site to allow us Tolkien fans a place to discuss our favorite topic. 

Edit: it's _the_lordoftherings.com, added a link


----------



## Hyarion (Mar 30, 2003)

well then wouldn't it a better idea to have the "forum" link on lordoftherings.com to link to thetolkienforum not some vu games forum...


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 30, 2003)

There is a link on the thelordoftherings.com to the tolkienforum.com. It says "Message Boards" this link is direct to This forum.


----------



## Hyarion (Mar 30, 2003)

hehe, ah no wonder, in your first post you said it was lordoftherings.com but its really thelordoftherings.com ah I c, thanks


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 30, 2003)

My apologies. A mistake I often make. 
Glad to help anyway.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 30, 2003)

that WM website?! that is the best one thats where i found this forum, and where i found the encyclopedia of Arda...next ur'll tell me that he own the EoA?! *looks hopeful*


----------



## aDaHe (Mar 30, 2003)

currently i am working on a website for the rangers guild, could the members also use their own websites to the advantage of themselves and also their guild ie membership join etc....


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 1, 2003)

Yeah, I found this forum through thelordoftherings.com.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah I also found TTF under ThelordoftheRings.com also.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 10, 2003)

I accidently found this site through google.com. LOL


----------

